# Strange Animal Footprints In The Snow



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I really should have my coffee in the morning before I take Wolfie out! I woke up this morning, looked out the window, and saw the neighbor's snow fort all smashed in at the top. It wasn't like that when I went to bed last night. So, I go about my business, put the collar and leash on Wolfie, and out the door we go. We didn't get very far, because Wolfie was sniffing the outside of the door like crazy. He stayed there for quite a while just sniffing the door. So that made me think someone tried to get in. There have been a lot of housebreaks around here lately. We make our way out to the back yard, and I keep seeing these HUGE animal foot prints in the snow! I start thinking that maybe it was a big animal around the door, and that had knocked the snow fort over. My mind is going over all the scenarios of what it could be. It finally dawned on me, as I am looking at these HUGE footprints, my dog is making the same footprints right next to them! LOL! It was Wolfie's footprints that I was looking at! :blush: I can only say that I am blonde and I was half asleep! No explanation for the door or the snow fort though.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Sounds like something I would do!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Aren't those the prints of the Dreaded and Cunning German Wolf? 

RUN!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Aren't those the prints of the Dreaded and Cunning German Wolf?
> 
> RUN!


LMAO!!:laugh:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

At least you erred on the side of caution... I erred on the side of stupid the other day... I was walking the dogs when I encountered a pretty brown dog whose owners were nowhere to be seen. I tried calling it over to catch it to check if it had a collar... then another one showed up that was exactly the same... still nothing in my pretty little blonde head... then a third one appeared when it suddenly dawned on me that they were coyotes


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

OMG! That's too funny!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> At least you erred on the side of caution... I erred on the side of stupid the other day... I was walking the dogs when I encountered a pretty brown dog whose owners were nowhere to be seen. I tried calling it over to catch it to check if it had a collar... then another one showed up that was exactly the same... still nothing in my pretty little blonde head... then a third one appeared when it suddenly dawned on me that they were coyotes


Oh Geesh! We have tons of those critters around here. We lay in bed at night listening to them on the hill behind our house.

Glad they didn't take you up on your invitation. LOL!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> At least you erred on the side of caution... I erred on the side of stupid the other day... I was walking the dogs when I encountered a pretty brown dog whose owners were nowhere to be seen. I tried calling it over to catch it to check if it had a collar... then another one showed up that was exactly the same... still nothing in my pretty little blonde head... then a third one appeared when it suddenly dawned on me that they were coyotes


Oh wow!


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Wolfiesmom said:


> We make our way out to the back yard, and I keep seeing these HUGE animal foot prints in the snow! I start thinking that maybe it was a big animal around the door, and that had knocked the snow fort over. My mind is going over all the scenarios of what it could be. It finally dawned on me, as I am looking at these HUGE footprints, my dog is making the same footprints right next to them! LOL! It was Wolfie's footprints that I was looking at! :blush:


Yup, done that while walking in the woods.... Gunnar never did grow into his feet!


----------

